# Old Hippies 2011 MONSTERS



## Old Hippie (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey Guys and gals! Been awhile, hey heres a few pics of my girls this year.


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 12, 2011)

I will have better pics soon, hope everyones gettin high!


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow i can barely believe my eyes, they are incredible, excellent job.


----------



## Sparda (Aug 12, 2011)

:holysheep::watchplant:

To sum it up in one word - Amazing!


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't help but stare 

Nicely done Hippie!


----------



## Locked (Aug 12, 2011)

I think I see a small boy up in one of them there Trees.......:holysheep:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2011)

Nope,,thats me Hamster. 
Wow,,very nice plants.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 12, 2011)

:stoned:  I could lie under those monsters all day, vaporizing and listening to Simple Minds, Rush and Alice in Chains... :bong1:


----------



## Mutt (Aug 12, 2011)

There he is. I look for 4 peoples outdoor GJ every year and this is on the list.
Grow show going great I see. Keep it up ya old hippie


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2011)

I would lay under the biggest one,,smoke from my pipe with a cold beer in my hand,,,, and listen to Pink Floyd.:hubba:


----------



## burner (Aug 12, 2011)

Sooo.... you literally grow trees ....that's amazing


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2011)

yet another Monster Grow from* Old hippy*
looks great as usual..Whats the Biggest one ya ghave?  I have a Hossier that is over 8 feet tall now and flowering nice..your Monster grows allways inspire me...Sure would like to have those in my yard

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 13, 2011)

HellOOOOOO Old Hippy!

Nice to see you back.  Now dont be getting a crick in that neck taking any pictures.  That shed looks small again this year.  The only thing looking small round your parts.

Welcome Home.  Come on by my journal, take a while, we got chairs and tea in an hour or so....lol.


----------



## the chef (Aug 13, 2011)

Niiiice! Hey TC my bud!


----------



## Alistair (Aug 13, 2011)

I can't see the forest for the marijuana trees!


----------



## Roddy (Aug 13, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!!

I grew a 12' once....quite by accident! I emptied my tray of seeds at the property line (old rail bed) and never gave a second thought...until first snow and the only green item I saw from my back window was this tree??? Was too far gone from frost and snow, but still produced over a lb. Looked like a Christmas tree being pulled behind my buddy as he dragged it to the house...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2011)

Now that would be a cool Christmas tree for sure. Ahh Green candies hanging from the tree.


----------



## the chef (Aug 14, 2011)

Old Hippie knows his bud!


----------



## BlueNose (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, those make my 6 ft. look like a munchkin.


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 14, 2011)

....i just soiled my self............scary awesome stuff


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey TC! Irish, chef, weedhopper, 4u2smoke and all my other friends! so far so good this year no storm damage YET? sorry about the pics useing an old camera my good one not workin.
                                             :hairpull:


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 15, 2011)

*My monster Ladies*


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 15, 2011)

The bottom one is very "spiritual", as though heaven is reaching down to "bless" the buds. :clap:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 15, 2011)

Just beautiful, man. Beautiful. no need 4 the mojo, u got it already, sir.

Peace n' Cannatree's,

7greeneyes


----------



## OldHippieChick (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Old Hippy  
Beautiful Beasts !


----------



## the chef (Aug 16, 2011)

OHC!!!!!!!!  Monsters!!!!! I want some!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2011)

:stoned:


say *Old Hippy*  will ya please take a pic of the stalk at the ground levle?  maybe use a Bud Lite Lime bottle..I can suply ya with one:giggle:


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey Ya'll,  4u2smoke i'll get that pic soon,  I mesured my tallest girl she's alittle over 14&1/2 feet tall.  
HEY OHC!!!!eace:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 19, 2011)

Flower's flower's everywhere.  Looking like a heavy harvest OH, to say the least.


14 and a 1/2, OMG.  I don't think my tallest goes much past 5 feet this year.


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 19, 2011)

OMG !!! 14 feet ? That is more than 3 meters !!! OMG !!! Congrats for those crazy skills :aok:


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 19, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> OMG !!! 14 feet ? That is more than 3 meters !!! OMG !!! Congrats for those crazy skills :aok:


 
Yes it is, its also more than 4 metres a little over 4 1/4 metres


----------



## tcbud (Aug 19, 2011)

I could never get those meter things.  Old school feet here.


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 19, 2011)

They are huge. Just huge.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 20, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I could never get those meter things. Old school feet here.


 
Thats ok TCbud, your living in the U.S. you dont need to worry about metres, but for the record 39.3 inches= 1 m


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 21, 2011)

hey people! hope your day is good as mines planed, our anniversary, 24 yrs. WOW! 
Ya'll i lost a 11 ft monster this last week, termites ate it at ground level, under the dirt. oh well life goes on. pic of it later
(Ps you can see her dyein in the background of pic 6):cry:


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 21, 2011)

14ft... Holy Bajesus! How did you measure that:holysheep: 

-Naty Light, king of the dollar beers!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 21, 2011)

All Hail the Monsters!

Sorry bout your loss, dang termites.

*Congrats on the Anniversary*, very nice to be with the same lady for so long.  Mr TC and I will be hitting 18 years coming up.  I'm such a silly romantic.


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 21, 2011)

If you dont mind me asking...how long have u been ammending and growin in them there beds??


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 22, 2011)

Well M209M i've been planting in this area for 10 years now and have never had termites before. BUT! I think I got some bad dirt? AKA Miricle grow, cow manurer composted potting mix?  Had a freind with about 10 of my plants i gave him, he had them in buckets in the woods, and all but 3 have been ate intoo. and we both had my plants started in the same thing. That or we just have a termite problem. anyway i did but some wood borein bug killer on the rest the day i found my girl wilting. smokemy piece, step ladder, tape mesure and a friend. she mesured 156 inches tall. 
 :48: 
heres a pic of the plant that the mites got


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 22, 2011)

bastards :hitchair:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 22, 2011)

we're not worthy! we're not worthy! we're not worthy!

:rofl:

Man, do u need some help, I'll help round trimmin time... :rofl:

just awesome!


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Aug 22, 2011)

Excellent!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2011)

That poor ladie...some of the issues when growing outdoors eh Hippy?..congrats on the Anniversay...and thanks for the stock picture:aok:

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 22, 2011)

10 yeara of growing there means u have put manyadollars into that soil! my beds r terraced so i cannot get a tractor in there its all done by hand and we find it hard to get past a couple ft even using a motorized tiller. how far down do u till your beds each year??? if at all


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 22, 2011)

WOW 24 yr. CONGRATS and ur plants are just amazing over 14 ft WOW thats the tallest plant I ve seen GREAT joB!!!!!!!


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 24, 2011)

Looking good OH.


----------



## rebel (Aug 24, 2011)

Great job neighbor ! my biggest outdoor is hitting 13' .
ive lost 2 to termites this yr. also Ole Hippy. 
sure heart breaking to lose a pretty one.


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey Rebel, 13 foot is a huge plant dude, and I till about the same depth as you M209M around 2 ft. No Irish i havent tried that but may get some. 7G Trimmin does take us a week, and they're are 4 of us already but thanks.

Stay High Ya'll :bong2:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 26, 2011)

"I got sunshine on a rainy day...." can you hear the music?

Your plants make me want to sing Hippy.

Or is it....

"When it's summer time and the weather is fine.....you can reach right up and touch the sky...."

Yeah, that's the song of the day.


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 2, 2011)

Lost another plant ya'll but my other Girls are doin FINE The two plants i lost were on th back line next two the woods. Maybe that why??
anyway I still just may have some bud this year, small plants lookin good, closer than the big girls too.
closeup pics next 
PEACE


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 2, 2011)

Them Girls Gettin FROSTIE!:hubba: 


:48:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 3, 2011)

yummy yummy OH u r the the MAN!!!!!!! ill keep watching RIP those two giants u lost... why not spray them to prevent lil bugs


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 3, 2011)

Just WOW!


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey Ya'll, My girls are lookin good dontcha thank?:icon_smile:  Nice voice TC:banana:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 9, 2011)

:ciao: Big bushy babes, gotta love it!


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 9, 2011)

Your dog is not photogenic ... But your trees are


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2011)

> , My girls are lookin good dontcha thank?




I think Those look Wonderfull...Very nice buds...Keep up the Great work *Old **Hippie*

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 10, 2011)

More pics of the girls, Thanks for the MOJO ya'll:bong2:


----------



## FUM (Sep 12, 2011)

Fine work you "Old Hippy".


----------



## tcbud (Sep 12, 2011)

I just love it when they get pink pistils.  Looking Outstanding in Their Field, all of them.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 13, 2011)

I bow down to you, Hippy. You are the man.


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey Ya'll, Here's some pics from tonite 12am.:icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 15, 2011)

Goin' gangbusters, man. :aok: keeper goni


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2011)

They are HUGE! wow, i am humbled.


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Sep 16, 2011)

sure as heck looks like a sweet and sour situation 
Would hate to trim that BEAST!
haha, great work my man.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice job as usual O.H.  Looking like a good harvest.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Very NICE, Hipster!


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 19, 2011)

:icon_smile: Hey ya'll all my girls are puttin on wieght fast now, gettin cool here lows in the 50's at night. I love it!!
:woohoo:


----------



## Irish (Sep 19, 2011)

50's you say, hippieville must be close to the irish den.  last week got down in 30's few nights, and it really put the snap crackle pop in the buds. had to fire up the woodburner all last week already. 

were on point for a very nice harvest again this season, even though it was a crappy summer i thought. not really much of a summer at all. lots of rain mostly. hope the mold stays off the bud. i had some already, and had to harvest a few early due to it, that would spiral if i didnt harvest those. been dragging the potted plants in the barn every time it rains now, or threatens frost.

looking real nice over there my friend. keep you're eyes on the prize! ...peace...


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 20, 2011)

Heres some micro shots, I just love :heart:  flowers.:icon_smile: :fly:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Sep 20, 2011)

Fat chicks rule LOL xox OHC


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2011)

I Love FAT CHICS


Looking mighty fine OH..doesnt look like ya lost any more I just love close ups..and your ladies are FINE

take care and be safe  you MONSTER Grower:lama:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 20, 2011)

Branch on a paper towel.  Looks like my counter this morning.  You have some breakage?

Looking so beautiful there.  You gonna have some purpling too with those lower temps.

*Irish*, I can only imagine how purple your plants are getting dragging them into the barn at night.


----------



## jakal121 (Sep 20, 2011)

got get me 1 of them......


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 21, 2011)

Second to last pic. has some purple coming out.  Nice job OH.  PEACE


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 21, 2011)

Here a pic (not in focus) BUt it shows the pink that one small plant has. No TC no breakage just ran out of last years crop and tired of Roaches LOL. I been dehydrating the bud to get it ready to smoke in about 12 hrs. works GREAT!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 21, 2011)

So....How's it smoke?  I dont think the one that broke has any amber at all, just clear and cloudy.  I am drying it out though.

Love the pink in your lil plants bud.  I got one plant that has red pistils.  It looks awesome.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 21, 2011)

Looking AWESOME my NorCal neighbor! Trimming the 2 early branches about 2' long each the other day bout killed my tendinitis. Gonna have to get a trim party scheduled out here in the coming weeks. Cant even imagine trimming your monsters!!! Hahaha.


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey ya'll shot about a zilloin pictures this week. Hope not too much of my antisapasion for havest is showin
 :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 24, 2011)

What man DOESNT like Pink.!:hubba:


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 24, 2011)

Taken at 1:30 am


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 24, 2011)

The yellow i think must be the flash???????


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice buds ... Happy smoke 

:48:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow gonna be a big harvest. 
:bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2011)

:clap: :woohoo: :clap:

you brought it, friend! :aok: u deserve it after all your hardwork!

Peace,

7greeneyes


----------



## Irish (Sep 27, 2011)

no outdoor color here this year. would'nt you think a strain that was called purple whatever, would at least show a little pink, less stink?  

hope you got help trimming all that. my back hurts just thinking about it. 

looks great man...


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 1, 2011)

Been real busy this week trimmin:hitchair:


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 1, 2011)

Very Very nice, well done and congrats on getting them to harvest.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 1, 2011)

WOW (is probably the only word needed)  :48:


----------



## Hick (Oct 2, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> WOW (is probably the only word needed)  :48:


:aok:,,,,


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice hand work :aok:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 2, 2011)

The yellow is a Ghost there Hippy.  Or could it be the Great POT GOD showing it's self?
Good Job and Good Going and Good Night.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2011)

Now that is a harvest! Congratulations, just amazing.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 3, 2011)

Yum!!!!!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 3, 2011)

:woohoo: ganja party at Old hippies' :rofl:

eace: , 

7greeneyes


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey Ya'll! few pics of the 4 small plants (6footers) that I harvested here lately, and the 14 footers still in the ground. enjoy ya'll!
:afroweed: :joint: :48: :ccc: :smoke1: :lama:


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 15, 2011)

Bud!!!!!!:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked (Oct 15, 2011)

Growin trees I tell ya....very nice.


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey ya'll,  Hope every ones havin a good harvest:icon_smile:


----------



## Mountain209man (Oct 24, 2011)

its a good year around here. old hippy i notice many similarities in our methods of hanging/curing and i need to get more mason jars. i was not really satisfied storing long term in the homedepot buckets. looks like you got a nice system in place for getting sum work done fast. we have about 11 lbs in jars happy trimming everybody(fingers cramping)


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 24, 2011)

Hot D*mn Hippie!!!   you killed it...


----------



## Parcero (Oct 25, 2011)

WOW! Nicely done! :aok:


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh Man! Awesome job Hippie!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 25, 2011)

Im starting to twitch.....

oh man....

So much trimming....

So, so very much trimming.

I best get out of here, you might ask me to trim.

Having a great harvest here OH, hope to be done before November 1st.  Looks AWESOME over your way!


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 29, 2011)

You right TC lots & Lots & lots of TRIMMING!!!!!! I have burned 2 large trash bags of leaves and stem already. heres a pic or 2 of #1 the only plant left, and im only at a little over 4 LBS so far, with her i should beat 5 LBS.
:clap: :dancing: :yay: 
Thanks everybody for stopin by


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice job O.H.  I'd say you got at least 5 pounds.  I think those buds look better than last years.  Enjoy bro.  PEACE!


----------



## Danbridge (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice grow! thanks for posting!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2012)

:rofl:  *Dan*....i seen OH  name and was excited...untill I see this in old threa:doh:...I know he will be popping in any day now with 20 foot Monsters...


take care and be safe


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 20, 2012)

^^^Hahaha, damnit! I got excited seeing OH thread too! Where ya at OH? Lets see this seasons redwoods!


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 21, 2012)

Fooled me too! Damn!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 21, 2012)

got me...


----------

